# MacBook Pro 2012 limités à 8Go ?



## brunnno (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

attendant avec impatience mon nouveau MAC, (expédition en cours... )
Je souhaitais acheter un kit 16Go de RAM pour remplacer les 8Go de base...

mais oh stupeur, je tombe là dessus :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270?viewlocale=fr_FR#link2

Donc apparemment c'est pas possible ?????


----------



## elamapi (27 Juin 2012)

Heu de mémoire (puis qu'on en parle) Apple dis que c'est 8 max, mais en fait ça passe a 16. A verifier avec d'autre.


----------



## brunnno (27 Juin 2012)

en tout cas, le support Apple (cf Lien ci-dessus) est clair....
pas de 16Go prévu


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Les MacBook Pro 2012 NON Rétina acceptent 16 Go sans problème tout comme ceux de 2011.

Il suffit d'avoir deux barrettes de 8 Go. Tu trouveras de nombreux revendeur qui vendent de la DDR3 1600 Mhz. Et mon revendeur habituel (OWC) testera des barrettes de 16 Go dès qu'elles seront disponibles (pas de dates, mais peut-être en fin d'année), je leur ai demandé la semaine dernière. Croisons les doigts pour qu'il n'y ait pas de limitation avec Intel (avec eux on ne sait jamais, quand est passé du PPC au x86, on s'est retrouvé avec des limitations qu'on avait pas avec le G5 ...)


----------



## brunnno (27 Juin 2012)

ce que tu dis correspond bien sûr à ce que j'avais déjà lu (bien que les barettes en questions sont déjà dispo)....

Mais ma question concerne le lien Apple Qui lui ne prévoit pas cette capacité !!!

Si c'est possible pourquoi ne l'indiquent-ils pas ,


----------



## benkunz (27 Juin 2012)

brunnno, moi j'ai commandé les 16 Go de ram parceque le vendeur la disait compatible avant de tomber sur l'article que tu as trouvé.
et bien le mac tourne avec les 16Go. dans les pref systemes je vois bien 16Go. Maintenant est ce que les perfs sont meilleurs ou les memes que si j'avais mis 8Go, ca j'en sais rien...


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Parce qu'ils se limitent à ce qu'ils offrent sur le Store. C'est comme ça depuis longtemps. Il y a pléthore de Mac qui acceptent plus de RAM que ce qu'Apple a prévu. Et souvent les barrettes de plus grandes tailles n'existaient pas quand ils ont fait les specs.

Si tu veux des exemples, prend l'appli MacTracker, et tu auras pour chaque machine la limitation Apple (souvent commerciale) et la limitation réelle (qui elle dépend des composants vendus sur le marché après la sortie de chaque génération de machine).

D'ailleurs tu ne trouveras aucune trace non plus d'une compatibilité des Macs d'avant 2006 avec des SSD, et pourtant c'est tout à fait possible (et même les 68k avec des cartes flash).


----------



## brunnno (27 Juin 2012)

Ok vous me rassurez 

Merci Beaucoup, il me fallait cet échange avant de chercher mes barrettes.
Dommage pour les 8Go qui vont partir à la poubelle....  

Merci bcp !!!!


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Tu peux les revendre pour des portables PC


----------



## BambyCrew (29 Juin 2012)

Si elles sont compatibles avec un MBP 13" mi-2012, je peux être intéressé pour te racheter tes 2x4go ^^


----------



## brunnno (29 Juin 2012)

BambyCrew a dit:


> Si elles sont compatibles avec un MBP 13" mi-2012, je peux être intéressé pour te racheter tes 2x4go ^^



Ok, mais fais moi une offre en MP, que je vois ça dès que je reçois la bête...
(Arrivée à Roissy par UPS aujourd'hui )


----------



## phimocha (1 Juillet 2012)

J'ai recu mon macbook pro la semaine derniere ainsi que les 16 Go de memoires commandees a part...
Aucun probleme !

Pour info, les memoires sont des Corsair Veangeance 1600MHz (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00126156.html)

Dans mon cas, je manipule regulierement des fichiers de plusieurs Go et utilise souvent plusieurs machines virtuelles en parallele: donc ca aide bien !


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2012)

Parfait !


----------



## brunnno (2 Juillet 2012)

Reçu aujourd'hui !  (MBP 15")
j'installe les barrettes 16Go ce soir (achetées chez MacWay)


----------

